

Ask YC: Best Linux distribution for PPC? Looking for something lightweight. - jotto

Looking to run rails dev environment: browser, ruby, and various rails dependencies.<p>Can anyone recommend a solid Linux distribution that runs nicely with Power PC Macs? What desktop environment?<p>Right now I'm thinking Debian with as few of packages as possible.
======
davidw
Yeah, Debian.

------
johan
Debian "Lenny" with Gnome works nicely on my PowerBook.

------
albertcardona
xubuntu runs very well on a PowerBook Ti 3.5 from 2002.

